# Locking Wheel Nuts



## MorrisMotorhome (Mar 4, 2009)

I recently bought a Carthago motorhome on a Fiat 130 Chassis. I specified 16 in. alloy wheels. I am trying to locate some locking wheel nuts, so far without success!
The dealer I bought from and another Carthago dealer ordered me some from Fiat. Both times the nuts did not fit. They were too big. I think they were 16mm threads.
I took my wheel nut into a local car parts shop. They said they could not supply the nuts as they were specialist. They did measure them for me. They said the thread was 14mm, pitch 1.5mm and length 30mm.
I would be grateful if anyone could help.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Can't remember if our 16" wheel bolts are the radius or cone seat type. Have a look here for a few options http://www.mcgard.com/index.php/automotive-2/wheel-locks/bolt-style

Edit - these could be the ones but double check the seat type http://www.mcgard.com/index.php/aut...4-locks-and-1-key&Itemid=0&category_pathway=0


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I have been down the same route as yourself. The problem you are experiencing is that your chassis as standard would have had 15" wheels, and you have upgraded to 16". The bolts you require are M14 X 1.5 thread. The Maxi chassis comes with 16" wheels as standard and has M16 X 1.5 thread. I guess that your dealer assumed as you had 16" wheels, you had the heavy chassis and got the M16 version.

I believe the ones you require are available on eBay from the FIAT dealer here:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ducato-Bo...hash=item2101a780c6:m:mVniTLO1cHf92789tDIHSAA

Although it says for 15" these should be the right ones for you.

The only way to check for certain is to send your VIN to the eBay seller and they will confirm that they fit.

Colin


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've also been through the same hoops and have given up for now.:crying:

The local Fiat dealer had the 16mm threaded ones and our local EuroCarParts had the 14mm sized ones but they were the Mcgard extra security SL type with the swiveling shroud. They would fit but the outside diameter of the cone is smaller than the standard wheel bolts so I was reluctant to fit them. The part number may be 27000SU. I ordered the 27565SU item from Amazon but they turned out to be M16 threads despite the description on the page stating M14.

I see that Milenco sell some but they don't give the full dimensions on their website.

Steve


----------



## Robell (Mar 13, 2013)

Got our locking wheel bolts from these people. Really helpful and the guy whose business it is certainly seemed to know his stuff.

http://www.priracing.com/section.ph...ks---spacers/f54b45a0c522c7b5e20c928488f4faa4

Rob


----------

